# Forum Home Renovation Laundry  Scree over laundry floor.

## 080

Hi 
I am putting down a scree to obtain correct falls over a compressed concrete sheet floor (18mm thick) in a laundry. 
As the washing machine will vibrate and shake the floor is there a product I can add to the scree material to stop it cracking and help it stick to the sheeting underneath. 
Is there such a thing as a flexible scree for use in this situation 
Or is it better to just create the floors with the correct fall to floor wastes and eliminate the need for scree????? 
What to do?

----------


## Oldsaltoz

Ripping up the floor is a bit drastic, I would use a good self levelling tile screed, then waterproof, then tile with a rubber based flexible glue. 
Good Luck. :Smilie:

----------


## 080

Sorry oldsaltoz. 
I was maybe not clear. We actually dont have the floor in as it is part of the new extension. The idea is we are building this part from scratch so we have got all choices at the moment.
But anyway it sounds like there are flexible glues for the tiles (which I think I may have heard of adding to my confusion about "flexible" screes). 
Anyway do I just put regular scree over the compressed  sheeting or are ther special additives to put in the scree to stop it flexing / cracking when the washing machine gets out of ballence and walks across the room? 
Thanks for the info so far.

----------

